# power cord tangle



## daved (Sep 5, 2008)

Has anyone besides me got their foot tangled in a power cord and pulled a portable piece of equipment off a table onto the floor? I did it tonight with a router and only the mounting plate was damaged happy to say. I need to organize my cords from some ceiling hooks.


----------



## Maclegno (Jan 6, 2010)

All my electric handtools have cords about 12" and I use extension cables with them here in Italy male and female connections are small and don't get in the way (not like UK ones LOL) The usual cord supplied of about 10' is pretty useless and a nuisance to wind up, I just detach the tool and put it straight in it's cubby hole
Gerard


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Funny that you should mention this. I have never done that until last week. I got hooked on the cord for my circular saw and pulled it off the bench. It bent the base plate all up. Still runs good and I think I have it bent back in shape.


----------



## Sawkerf (Dec 31, 2009)

Dave -
I haven't done that for …......................... almost 36 hours now. - lol


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Isn't that what happens every day.


----------



## Edziu (Jan 17, 2010)

Even worse, my Dad and I were installing a mantel and bookcases, and I was changing the blade in the sabresaw/jigsaw and HIS foot got caught in the cord and ripped the saw out of my hands. No blood- YAY!


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

uhhh, I'm in with Sawkerf


----------



## dfletcher (Jan 14, 2010)

Oh yea, been there, done that, got the t-shirt that says Klutz! I have learned to put my saw on the ground, so I just drag it rather than l;et it fall.


----------



## PineInTheAsh (Jun 14, 2009)

I've put the 50, 75, 100' away and use shorter lengths. Found didn't really need those long ones. 15 and 25' suffice for most times.

And, really like those plastic snap-on clamps from *www.CableClamps.com.*

-Peter


----------



## Toolz (Feb 26, 2008)

I mounted a retractable cord reel with a 25' cord with 3 outlets over my work table. Saves me lots of trips and falls.


----------



## North40 (Oct 17, 2007)

I used shower curtain rings and clothesline wire to hang extension cords along the ceiling. I pull them out to where I need them, then pull them back against the wall when they aren't in use. Works pretty well and keeps the cords off the floor.


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

Include air hoses on the floor also. Mine seems to have a way of reaching and tripping me even when I have it kicked to the side!


----------



## DannyBoy (Oct 26, 2007)

Yeah, that is the one thing that makes working without batteries a pain. What's worse is when you pull something that is stored away down because you didn't role up or store the cord properly. Lucky that most tools can take a hit.

Equally frustrating is pulling a precision hand tool off of a bench because a power cord got rapped around it. I've bent at least one combination square out of shape doing this. It's the kind of thing that you hit yourself for later.

~DB


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

I blame gravity. It won't go away.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

isn't that what the cord is for?

I guess I should go read the manuals…


----------



## ashahidan (Dec 1, 2009)

I dangle the power sockets from the ceiling .This way the extension cords could not trip me .

ashahidan


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

I'm using overhead reels as well. Have 3 of them in the shop.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

I like the suggestions already given.

I've also taken to running a cord from the backside of whatever my work surface is to a power strip, keeping the power strip behind, or to the side of, my work surface, and then running the cord for the tool from that side or from the back of the work surface.

[does that even make sense?]

In other words … partly because I'm visually impaired … I try to avoid ever having the cord in front of me. I'd rather it originate from behind, or to the side of, what I'm working on.

Like most great systems … it sort of works … most of the time ;-)

And … yeah … I take full advantage of my ceiling drops, when it's geographically convenient to do so.

*a1Jim* wrote:

"Isn't that what happens every day?"

Great answer!!!


----------



## awsum55 (Jan 3, 2017)

I have several outlets all over my shop so I never have that exact problem, however I pulled my orbital sander off the table by tripping over the dust collection hose. Did it twice last month and chipped a section off the shroud both times.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

Funny thing! That has never happened to me in over 60 years. Now that I have read this, it may happen next time I go to the shop.


----------

